# a tread on holy minimalism various artist



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

One of my favorite style in classical, almost all of my favorite composers are from that movement, i read the article on wikipedia lots of composers i dont know about wow.

So i wanted to start a holy minimalism tread on the *other obscure composer mention on wikipedia*, this is all about this movement so if you are a die hard fan of this music i would like to hear from you guys?

Have a nice day all :tiphat:

ps. one of my friend have became a Peteris Vasks fanboy because of me


----------

